# micro SD



## Grog (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't see it in the specs but is there a micro SD card slot?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Negative

~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Nay

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Nein

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

naw


----------



## bwanshoom (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup..........haha j/k j/k

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine came with 2 micro SD slots. What you do is pull the back cover off and..........


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol

Workaround...USB OTG and thumb drive.

http://www.amazon.com/Micro-USB-OTG-2-0-Adapter/dp/B005QX7KYU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343591853&sr=8-2&keywords=otg+usb+cable

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

To avoid being left out, no it does not.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

